# Seoul site (seoulsemicon.co.kr) broken?



## mailint (Sep 25, 2007)

Is my browser broken or most of the Seoul site in english is currently impossible to read?

Try for example to load the page of the Z-Power LED: http://seoulsemicon.co.kr/_homepage/home_eng/product/product.asp?topCODE=2&midCODE=4. I get an error in a dialog window and the body of the frame under the subject (SMD LED > Z-Power LED) remains blank.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

It works fine here...


----------

